# Copperhead coming to NC



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

After almost 2 years of waiting to afford one, I am stoked to find out that my new Copperhead will be going into the mold as early as this week and will be ready for delivery by the end of the month.  Since I live 12 hours away, I won't be able to take any pictures of the build to post.  But if anyone visits Ankona over the next few weeks and happens to snap a few pics, I would sure love to see them.  Here are the build details:

-Gen 2 Copperhead Backcountry Edition with a Kingston gray hull and Matterhorn White deck
-Yamaha F40
-Lo-Profile center console
-Powder coat package
-FloatOn aluminum trailer with spare kit
-12 gallon aluminum gas tank
-Under gunnel fly rod storage
-Yeti 50 qt. cooler with Sea Dek, Sea Dek on Poling platform, and Sea Dek helm pad, all from Tyler at Castaway Customs
-Navigation lights and LED's under the gunnels and in the rear storage box

Thanks to everyone who has posted regarding their builds from Ankona.  You have all been very helpful in the decision making process.  And, as stated many times before, thanks to Mel and crew for making a great product attainable to those of us who have Filet Mignon tastes but a Happy Meal budget.

Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome, I know you're excited!! make sure you get some pics and a review when you get it. I'd like to see how well it works on the NC waters


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't wai to see it! Congrats!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome to the family. 

;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to "La Familia!" lol


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome to the Family and congrats on the build. Can't wait to see your color combination.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Ha! Now if ya'll will just teach me to throw the signs, I will represent up north fo' real!


> Welcome to "La Familia!" lol


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Talked with Mel yesterday, and the stringers are in and the guys have been working on the deck. Don't have any pics, but it sounds like it's coming along...


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome, can't wait to see it.... I'm looking forward to the pics so I can think about ordering one.... Hopefully my boat will sell tomorrow (wet-test) . I know you're pumped!!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a Native SUV in Swansboro. Would love to get up with you when you get your Copperhead and check it out.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

You got it! I've been wanting to fish in the Bear Creek area, so maybe we can trade a Topsail trip for a Swansboro trip. Picking the boat up 2 weeks from today.

Pete


> I have a Native SUV in Swansboro.  Would love to get up with you when you get your Copperhead and check it out.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> You got it!  I've been wanting to fish in the Bear Creek area, so maybe we can trade a Topsail trip for a Swansboro trip.  Picking the boat up 2 weeks from today.
> 
> Pete
> 
> ...


Done deal


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

When you get the boat let me know, I have always wanted to see one in person. I am located right off New River and fish around quiet often, Love to meet up with some other microskiff members


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> When you get the boat let me know, I have always wanted to see one in person. I am located right off New River and fish around quiet often, Love to meet up with some other microskiff members



Will do! I love the New River, but haven't fished it all that much. Seems to be good numbers of reds and specks tho. 

Pete


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Seeingred -
I just started fishing the Topsail area last summer (Everett Bay, other nearby bays) and found some water clear enough for reliable sight fishing; however, I'm looking for other places in the Topsail / New River area to sight fish. Any recommendations? I have a Mitzi on order from Power Marine Outfitters, and plan to expand my horizons...


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Seeingred -
> I just started fishing the Topsail area last summer (Everett Bay, other nearby bays) and found some water clear enough for reliable sight fishing; however, I'm looking for other places in the Topsail / New River area to sight fish.  Any recommendations?  I have a Mitzi on order from Power Marine Outfitters, and plan to expand my horizons...


x2, you don't have to give away ALL of your secret spots... just some ;D


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> > Seeingred -
> > I just started fishing the Topsail area last summer (Everett Bay, other nearby bays) and found some water clear enough for reliable sight fishing; however, I'm looking for other places in the Topsail / New River area to sight fish.  Any recommendations?  I have a Mitzi on order from Power Marine Outfitters, and plan to expand my horizons...
> 
> 
> x2, you don't have to give away ALL of your secret spots... just some ;D


Ha! Can't give away any spots on a public forum, but let me know if you want to fish sometime and I can show you a few places. As far as what I look for, it's basically a matter of finding a bottom with variety, dark mud and shell, that has somewhere close by that is a little deeper for the fish to hang out when the tide drops out. Small bays and coves where the current is not running so hard, as opposed to narrow creeks with strong current, tend to hold fish at mid tide. Water near New Topsail inlet is clearer than water further away from the inlet, but tends to be more of a sand bottom. You can definitely find fish there and they are easier to see due to the water clarity, but they don't tend to stick around long. They seem to use the areas near the inlet as stopping off places before moving on. Hope this helps!

Pete


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Mel sent me some pics!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw it today. Rory was working on it. Looks great!





> Mel sent me some pics!


----------



## posiden (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking good Pete!


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the Swansboro area a bit more but ended up moving down near Sneads Ferry and keep my boat at Sea haven now. Next weekend if weather permits I am headed out to try my luck with Bonita on fly.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> I love the Swansboro area a bit more but ended up moving down near Sneads Ferry and keep my boat at Sea haven now. Next weekend if weather permits I am headed out to try my luck with Bonita on fly.


I hear ya! My first fish on fly was a bonito about 10 years ago. I'd be at Diver's Rock next weekend myself if I wasn't picking up the skiff. Good luck and give me an update on how you do - they should make an early showing this year.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Well, leaving first thing tomorrow morning for Ft. Pierce. With the 12 hour drive, I won't get there til WAY after business hours, so Saturday morning will be like Christmas. Hope to have some pics of the finished product soon. Hoping even more to get some slime on it in Sarasota (no pressure Greg or Richard!).

Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

no doubt get some pics, let us know how things turn out!!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't wait to see it. Ankona is starting to make a presence in the Carolinas.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Can't wait to see it.  Ankona is starting to make a presence in the Carolinas.


If I can get my boat sold, there might be one more ... SeeingRed, I know you're probably on the water, but get some pics and a review when you get a chance please.. I know you're super pumped


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Here it is.  Gonna fish today and hopefully get some slime on it.  I will post an update and hopefully some more pics with fish this afternoon.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great looking skiff Pete. Looks like you got a winner there! Congrats!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

the color looks great with all the black.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

would the platform get hot if it's black or are just the bars black??


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

Great looking boat. In wilmington, would love to get a look at her. Have been looking at ordering new boat.

Thanks


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

it turned out really nice, i'm diggin the color combo. once you get it broken in, we should go chase some fish. i've been seeing plenty of reds between swansboro and new river.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

> the color looks great with all the black.


The skiff looks great! Those colors and powder coating look familiar.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> > the color looks great with all the black.
> 
> 
> The skiff looks great! Those colors and powder coating look familiar.


Thanks!  Your build definitely helped me with the color selection.  

Will - The platform top isn't black, just the aluminum.  The platform top will be covered in Sea Dek tomorrow, so I will add a pic to show you what it looks like from atop the platform.

John, you got it!  Glad you are finding the reds.

Guppy, I will be back in Hampstead by the weekend - come by and check it out.

As far as today's fishing, I met up with Spinfisher1 from here on the forum (heck of a nice guy), and although the snook didn't cooperate, he did land a trout and a redfish.  The boat did great - ran great with boat traffic causing wakes and poled like a dream.  Gonna try again tomorrow, so hopefully I'll have an update.

Pete


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

very nice Mr. P 

-a


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow I keep looking at your pics and I'm digging the military style color combo...UGH SOMEONE BUY MY BOAT!!! so I can start the process of getting mine built ;D


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Red

thanks for the look. Will pm you contact info when you get back. Enjoy your trip and catch em up.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

I noticed your stick it pole bracket attached to your poling platform. Is it welded to the platform leg or did you get some type that clamped around the platform leg?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> would the platform get hot if it's black or are just the bars black??


Even though the bars are black, they do not get hot. my current copperhead, as well as my last one have black powder coated metal work. it doesn't even get warm in the Miami sun.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Turned out really nice! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> > would the platform get hot if it's black or are just the bars black??
> 
> 
> Even though the bars are black, they do not get hot. my current copperhead, as well as my last one have black powder coated metal work. it doesn't even get warm in the Miami sun.


awesome, well that goes on the list.... ;D


----------



## posiden (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Pete, I just wanted you to know it was a real pleasure meeting you and Tracey on Monday. Thanks so much for the great day on the water. You have a great boat there....I was very impressed with the whole set up. Getting the first redfish in "Seeing Red's" boat meant a lot to me. I look forward to your return and fishing with you again sometime.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

So I just got home from the Florida trip - what a great time!  Thanks Greg (Spinfisher1) and Richard (Skinny_Water) for showing me around Sarasota (and for putting me on my first snook on fly!).  

John, the anchor pin system is a clamp-on one from Anytide.  It is an awesome product, and I really like not having to drill holes into the transom.  The system included the bracket and an 8 foot anchor pin delivered by FedEx to my door here in NC for a VERY reasonable price.  I highly recommend!  I'll include a close up shot below.

The Yeti cooler and Sea Dek pads came in Tuesday, and I am thrilled with them.  Thanks to Tyler at Castaway Customs - awesome job, man! 

Here are some pics:

Greg with a nice red









My first snook on fly (thanks again Richard!)









The Sea Dek



























Anchor pin system from Anytide


----------



## Mfeldman (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok next month we need to plan a NC meet up, and I need to check out these Ankona boats first hand. Plus my fishing friends is very limited in the military unless I am back in the motherland of Pensacola


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet!!! loving the color combo and the SeaDek!!!!


----------



## tbutler (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful boat! I know you must be pumped. I'm picking up a new Mitzi this week in Sneads Ferry. Hope to see you on the water sometime!


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Very slick ride man!

Lovin the Sea Dek! Who makes the push pole holder on the poling platform?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

> Very slick ride man!
> 
> Lovin the Sea Dek! Who makes the push pole holder on the poling platform?


Thanks, man!  The push pole caddy is made by Tibor.

I took the boat out today for the first time in NC waters.  I continue to be amazed at the performance of the boat.  It rides so well, poles like a dream, and gets SKINNY.  Unfortunately, I only found one small uncooperative school of reds, so no slime today.  Here are some pics:

Skinny


















The boat has some Mojo (Mojo is my dog)


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow that is looking awesome...you're making me have a hard time deciding on the copperhead and cayenne... what kind of speeds are you seeing with the f40???? 

BTW your fishing partner seems to approve too


----------



## posiden (Mar 16, 2012)

The new additions look great Pete! Wind was blowing hard today....going out tomorrow.


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

That is one good looking boat you have there.  The seadek looks great,I like the the tail graphics, very cool.

A couple of nice fish by yourself and Greg there as well to christen the boat.

Mick


----------

